# Crimsonglory's Lawn Journal



## CrimsonGlory (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm currently going through a renovation but here is the before pic of my yard. It was a mix of TTTF and KBG, put down as sod when I had my house built a couple years ago:



Renovation 2019 (100% KBG, Cultivars:Mazama, BlueBank, and Prosperity)

Currently working on level the lawn surface with top soil in some areas but mostly with sand. My plan is to put seed down this Friday with an overseeder and top that with Peat Moss, Tenacity and Hydretain. Hopefully with good germination I'll hit it with starter fert in a few weeks and then spoon feed N from there on out. Here's the progress so far:


----------



## CrimsonGlory (Aug 6, 2018)

I should add that last week I put down full rates of RGS, Air8, Humic12, and Microgreen. I'll be putting down another app of RGS at seeding time as well.


----------



## Legz (Feb 9, 2019)

Got a beautiful view of the foothills there!

How is the reno going?


----------



## CrimsonGlory (Aug 6, 2018)

Seed got put down exactly two weeks ago, I had an issue with the overseeder I rented that caused it to dump all the seed I intended for the whole yard in a single pass around the outside. Luckily I had enough leftover to try a second time this time with my regular old broadcast spreader. I've already received more seed for barespots, this time I went 100% Bluebank.

Germination is looking good, I think I have some areas that are getting too much water, and another that is getting a little dry. I've been tweaking my watering durations trying to find a sweet spot. Unfortunately I had a family trip planned the day after I put my seed down and a business trip the week after that. So I've been gone the last two weeks, but back home now and can babysit it the rest of the way.


----------



## CrimsonGlory (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm three weeks from seed down today. I have a
few spots that I'm not seeing a lot of germination. I think this weekend I'm going to put down some additional seed and light layer of peat moss in those areas. Luckily it looks like my daily temps are moving down into the mid 70s-80s rather than mid 90s so I'm hoping that will help out too.


----------



## CrimsonGlory (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## CrimsonGlory (Aug 6, 2018)

Mowed with a manual reel mower at 1.25" yesterday and then put down more seed and peat moss in some trouble areas. Temps are awesome now, mid to high 70's. I've been trying to pull any grassy type weeds that I see, I figured the broad leaf weeds are easy enough to take care of later. I think I am going to hold off another 3 weeks or so before I do another application of Tenacity, worried about damaging some of the light germination areas.


----------



## CrimsonGlory (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm now at 29 days since seed down.



Mowed again today with a manual reel mower. Applied minimum label rates of RGS, Humic 12, and Micro Greene. Also put down Scott's starter fert 24-24-4 at half the bag rate.


----------



## CrimsonGlory (Aug 6, 2018)

41 days since seed was put down.



Mowed with a manual reel mower at 1 inch


----------

